# Beirut, 23 October 1983



## Gypsy (Oct 23, 2007)

RIP to all those killed...and prayers out to those who survived.  


Lest we forget.

http://www.beirut-memorial.org/


----------



## tova (Oct 23, 2007)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## SgtUSMC8541 (Oct 23, 2007)

RIP My Brothers.

Semper Fi Marines.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 23, 2007)

Rest In Peace Marines...


----------



## BS502 (Oct 23, 2007)

Rest easy, Warriors.


----------



## AWP (Oct 23, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 23, 2007)

RIP Marines. My thoughts are with the families and friends of the men who were lost on this day...


----------



## rv808 (Oct 24, 2007)

RIP Marines....and thank each of your for your service.


----------



## pardus (Oct 24, 2007)

We Will Remember Them...


----------



## RackMaster (Oct 24, 2007)

RIP.


----------



## LimaOscarSierraTango (Oct 23, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Scotth (Oct 23, 2012)

RIP to those lost that day.


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 23, 2012)

RIP...we shall not forget.


----------



## Scotth (Oct 23, 2012)

I wasn't going to make this personal but I had a change of heart.  A high school buddy died in that attack.  He graduated early from high school to become a Marine.

RIP Tom
http://marines.togetherweserved.com...App?cmd=ShadowBoxProfile&type=Person&ID=44674


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Oct 23, 2012)

Damn, RIP to all those we lost that day and especially to your friend, LCpl Lamb.


----------



## CDG (Oct 23, 2012)

RIP to the Fallen.


----------



## 0699 (Oct 23, 2012)

RIP Marines.


----------

